# Bottom bracket issue / Trek 5000



## VEN (Jul 2, 2003)

I bought a 2004 Trek 1500 just so I could have a rode bike with a triple. The bike has maybe 1000 miles on it...just got my hands on a 2004 Trek 5000 frame and I want to switch components from one frame to another. The 1500 has straight Ulterga, 42-30 Bontrager crank. I am trying to find if I can switch the crank or if it is a different size? No problem with buying a bottom bracket if need be. I just wanted to know before I took it the shop to switch the crank...I am mechanically challanged.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mwinoski (Aug 19, 2004)

VEN said:


> I bought a 2004 Trek 1500 just so I could have a rode bike with a triple. The bike has maybe 1000 miles on it...just got my hands on a 2004 Trek 5000 frame and I want to switch components from one frame to another. The 1500 has straight Ulterga, 42-30 Bontrager crank. I am trying to find if I can switch the crank or if it is a different size? No problem with buying a bottom bracket if need be. I just wanted to know before I took it the shop to switch the crank...I am mechanically challanged.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


the only time you need a different BB is when you go from triple to double crank or vise versa.

good luck with the build


----------

